# Best combined leg press / hack squat machines...



## Dark Prowler

I've been after a combined leg press / hack squat machine for the longest time, but have never been able to decide on which I should get.

Throughout my research, I have found the following currently-manufactured combined leg press / hack squat machines...

* Body-Solid GLPH1100

* Bodymax CF800

* Bodymax Zenith

* Bodycraft F660

Do you guys have any experiences with any of these machines? If so, how would you rate them? Or would you recommend any others instead?

DP.


----------



## Phil D

Home leg presses are usually pretty flimsy tbh. If i was you i'd be on the look out for a second hand commercial leg press on ebay

this ones the same price as the first one you posted http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/COMMERCIAL-LEG-PRESS-/161091363985?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item2581cb2491


----------



## Mingster

I've got the bodymax one. Had it over 18 months now and has always done the job. No signs of wear and tear or any other issues. Used up to 350kg on it without any problems. Never tried any of the others so can't give a comparison.


----------



## Dark Prowler

Phil D said:


> Home leg presses are usually pretty flimsy tbh. If i was you i'd be on the look out for a second hand commercial leg press on ebay
> 
> this ones the same price as the first one you posted http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/COMMERCIAL-LEG-PRESS-/161091363985?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item2581cb2491


I hear what you're saying. My only reservations with a commercial leg press machine, are that 1) it doesn't have the versatility of a combined leg press / hack squat machine -- and I won't be the only person using it -- and 2) commercial leg presses usually take up more room, and I'm somewhat limited in space.



Mingster said:


> I've got the bodymax one. Had it over 18 months now and has always done the job. No signs of wear and tear or any other issues. Used up to 350kg on it without any problems. Never tried any of the others so can't give a comparison.


I like the look of the Bodymax, because it actually has somewhere to store your plates when not in use, and mine are currently all over the floor. 

Do you know if the Bodymax has those cheap plastic / nylon rollers that introduce friction into the movement and flatten out over time? Or does it use quality linear bearings?


----------



## Dark Prowler

There's also the XMark Commercial Rated Leg Press and Hack Squat machine, which uses linear bearings, as does the Bodycraft F660.


----------



## Mingster

Dark Prowler said:


> I hear what you're saying. My only reservations with a commercial leg press machine, are that 1) it doesn't have the versatility of a combined leg press / hack squat machine -- and I won't be the only person using it -- and 2) commercial leg presses usually take up more room, and I'm somewhat limited in space.
> 
> I like the look of the Bodymax, because it actually has somewhere to store your plates when not in use, and mine are currently all over the floor.
> 
> Do you know if the Bodymax has those cheap plastic / nylon rollers that introduce friction into the movement and flatten out over time? Or does it use quality linear bearings?


No it has the rollers and they do result in a bit of friction, though nothing drastic after 18 months use. I look on it as a bit extra resistance lol...


----------



## Dark Prowler

Mingster said:


> No it has the rollers and they do result in a bit of friction, though nothing drastic after 18 months use. I look on it as a bit extra resistance lol...


Well hey, certainly can't knock your physique, dude! 

Found out today that the XMark Commercial Rated Leg Press and Hack Squat machine is not available in the UK, so that rules that one out. Also, turns out Body-Solid DO, in fact, sell a linear bearing version of their GLPH1100. It's called the GLPH2100, but is a lot more expensive than the GLPH1100, and also doesn't appear to be stocked in the UK, though a supplier like Fitness-Superstore might be able to get them in. Getting a hold of either company, however, is next to impossible.


----------



## Phil D

Before buying one of these id pop down to your local fitness superstore and try some out.

Ive got a powertec power rack and was thinking about getting the cable attachment tower for it.. tried it out and thought it was awful!


----------



## Dark Prowler

Phil D said:


> Before buying one of these id pop down to your local fitness superstore and try some out.
> 
> Ive got a powertec power rack and was thinking about getting the cable attachment tower for it.. tried it out and thought it was awful!


Couldn't agree with you more. However, the leg press I've decided on -- the Bodycraft F660 Hip Sled (due to the fact that it uses proper linear bearings, comes highly recommended, and has a customer service that ACTUALLY responds to my e-mails!) -- has to be specially ordered in from the US, so unfortunately, I can't try before I buy. I've put down a deposit (total price is £1200), and if the worst comes to worse and I don't get along with it, I'll put it up on eBay. I'm hoping this won't be the case, though.


----------



## Dark Prowler

Deal fell through, so back to the drawing board. Choice is now between the Body-Solid GLPH1100 and Bodymax CF800 Leg Press / Hack Squat. £200 price difference between the two, but they essentially look like the same machine. Does anyone know if they differ from each other in any way?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Dark Prowler said:


> Deal fell through, so back to the drawing board. Choice is now between the Body-Solid GLPH1100 and Bodymax CF800 Leg Press / Hack Squat. £200 price difference between the two, but they essentially look like the same machine. Does anyone know if they differ from each other in any way?


if you look at this http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/leg_machines/bodysolid_leg_press_hack_squat_machine_/7129_p.html?mkwid=GgTsYKuO_dc&pcrid=44004751025&gclid=Cj0KEQjwspCgBRCiwOjBxeCcm-kBEiQAooz6t-dX10HETacZvPdfFnsfi5sHXX8isU2_kz-UybVVKowaApJ18P8HAQ

you can see on the hack the sled cannot go low enough but leg press looks ok


----------

